# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Aegean Seal [Άγιος Νικόλαος]

## Espresso Venezia

> Το *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ* μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα έχει παραδοθεί στους νέους του πλοιοκτήτες στον Πόρο.
> _Ακούστηκε βέβαια ότι η παλαιά του κοινοπραξία ...θα ξεκινήσει νέο._ Για να δούμε ....τι θα δούμε!!!!!


.....Θα δούμε μία νέα παντοφλίτσα, ένα "μικρό" πλοίο ανοικτού τύπου συμβατικό (38μ. Χ 14μ.) που θα φέρει το όνομα _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_, και σαφώς βέβαια προορίζεται για την γραμμή Πούντα Πάρου - Αντίπαρος. Θα κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο _Δ. & Κ. Κούταλη_ (χώρος Φρατζέσκου) στο Πέραμα, όπου και ήδη έχουν καταφτάσει οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες.

IMG_0093.jpg__IMG_0114.jpg
_Πέραμα - 08/10/2016_

Μελέτη και σχεδιασμός του πλοίου από την εταιρεία _Shipinvestigation Co__._ (Θηραίος Δημήτριος, Δεληδημήτρης Αντώνιος, Μανιός Εμμανουήλ), και πλοιοκτήτης (ή τουλάχιστον εις εξ αυτών !!!) ο κ. Φραγκίσκος Μωράκης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γνωστοί όλοι. Δηλαδή πλοιοκτήτης, ναυπηγός και κατασκευαστής, άρα θα τα πούμε από κοντά. :Very Happy:

----------


## leo85

Χαίρομε να ακούω για νέες κατασκευές. Καλή αρχή και σε αυτό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι λαμαρίνες και τα πρώτα σχέδια επάνω σε αυτές ξεκίνησαν. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-01-14-10-2016.jpg ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-02-14-10-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όταν έμαθα για το ναυπηγικό γραφείο του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ (Shipinvestigation Co.) καθώς επίσης και τις διαστάσεις του (39m x 14m x 1.30m), είχα πει στον Παντελή πως περιμένω να είναι στην σχεδίαση του πολύ κοντά στο _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_, που είχε σχεδιαστεί από το ίδιο ναυπηγικό γραφείο και είχε παραπλήσιες μικρές διαστάσεις. Και δεν έπεσα και πολύ έξω (καθόλου θα έλεγα) μιας και με το παρακάτω σχέδιο του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε ότι θα έχουν πολύ μεγάλες ομοιότητες.

Maketa.jpg

 Να προσθέσω ότι θα φέρει δύο μηχανές Doosan συνολικής ιπποδύναμης 940hp., και θα έχει χωρητικότητα 38 επιβατηγών αυτοκινήτων και 300 επιβατών. Τέλος, να δούμε δύο χθεσινές εικόνες από την πρόοδο της κατασκευής του, στο ναυπηγείο Κούταλη στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0151.jpg__IMG_0141.jpg
_Πέραμα - 29/10/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τρεις εβδομάδες μετά την προηγούμενη επίσκεψη μου στο ναυπηγείο, και δεύτερο μεγάλο τμήμα της γάστρας της παντοφλίτσας έχει κατασκευαστεί,

IMG_0028.jpg__IMG_0034.jpg
_Πέραμα - 19/11/2016_

και σύντομα θα αρχίσει το "στήσιμο" της, μιας και όπως βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτό, ο ναυπηγός κ. Δημήτρης Κούταλης σήμερα έβαζε τα ανάλογα "σημάδια - μέτρα" στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου.

IMG_0039.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και πράγματι ξεκίνησε το στήσιμο του νέου .....φερυμποτακίου !!! Το ένα από τα δύο τμήματα που είχαμε δει σε φωτό την προηγούμενη βδομάδα, ήδη πήγε στην θέση του,

IMG_0571.jpg__IMG_0577.jpg
_Πέραμα - 26/11/2016_

ενώ σύντομα αναμένεται να μεταφερθεί - συναρμοστεί εκεί και το δεύτερο έτοιμο τμήμα του σκάφους.

IMG_0584.jpg__IMG_0586.jpg
_Πέραμα - 26/11/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το τμήμα της πρύμης του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ που πριν δύο εβδομάδες κατασκευαζόταν (ανεστραμμένο) στο έδαφος του ναυπηγείου Κούταλη (Φρατζέσκου),

IMG_0135.jpg__IMG_0127.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/01/2017_

έχει πλέον πάει (κολληθεί) στην θέση του.

IMG_0093.jpg
_Πέραμα - 14/01/2017_

Δύο ακόμα φωτό της μέχρι τώρα κατασκευής, η μία πάνω από αυτή.

IMG_0090.jpg__IMG_0098.jpg
_Πέραμα - 14/01/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το όμορφο μικρό φέρρυ της Αντιπάρου αρχίζει να δείχνει το μπόι του αφού έχει ήδη κατασκευαστεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της υπερκατασκευής. Να το δούμε σε σημερινές φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Κούταλη στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0028.jpg__IMG_0038.jpg__IMG_0036.jpg
_Πέραμα - 04/02/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέσσερις μήνες ακριβώς μετά από την πρωτοπαρουσιάση στο φόρουμ του νέου μικρού φέρρυ της Αντιπάρου, και το φωτορεπορτάζ βέβαια που ακολούθησε, παρουσιάστηκε "επισήμως" σήμερα και στις δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης περιόδου 01/11/2017 - 31/10/2018, ώστε να μπορέσουν και άνθρωποι που δεν διαβάζουν το nautilia.gr να πληροφορηθούν την ύπαρξη του.

Σε εμάς, το μόνο .....ενδιαφέρον που πρόσθεσαν οι δηλώσεις είναι ο αριθμός νηολογίου του, *Ν.Π. 11609* .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και δεν πρόλαβα να τις ανεβάσω το προηγούμενο Σ/Κ λόγω των εργασιών στο φόρουμ, να δούμε τρεις φωτό του νέου φέρρυ από το περασμένο Σάββατο, στις οποίες μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών καθώς και το τελευταίο τμήμα του σκάφους, την πλώρη του, που κατασκευάζεται ξεχωριστά στο έδαφος του ναυπηγείου.

IMG_0233.jpg__IMG_0244.jpg__IMG_0222.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Κούταλη - 25/02/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα μήνα μετά τις τελευταίες φωτό που είχαμε δει, στο μικρό φέρυ έχει προσαρμοστεί πλέον και το τμήμα της πλώρης, η υπερκατασκευή έχει βαφτεί σε λευκό χρώμα, πιθανόν προκαταρκτικό μιας και όπως έχουμε δει στο σχέδιο του το τελικό του χρώμα θα είναι μπλε (???), και στο έδαφος του ναυπηγείου κατασκευάζονται τα ακρόπλωρα - μαγαζιά του, στα οποία έχουν ήδη κολληθεί τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα του ονόματος του.

IMG_0166__.jpg__IMG_0149__.jpg__IMG_0144__.jpg__IMG_0133__.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Κούταλη - 01/04/2017_

Τώρα όσον αφορά την καθέλκυση του, την οποία κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα θα αναλάβει και πάλι ο Γιώργος Φραντζής μιας και το ναυπηγείο δεν διαθέτει δικό του βάζο, από ότι μου είπαν θα γίνει μέσα στον Απρίλιο, κάτι το οποίο προσωπικά θεωρώ ως κάπως "αισιόδοξη" εκτίμηση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα μαγαζιά (ακρόπλωρα) μπήκαν στην θέση τους, και από ελασματουργικές εργασίες απομένει μόνο η κατασκευή του καταπέλτη που έχει ξεκινήσει.

IMG_0086.jpg__IMG_0081.jpg__IMG_0067.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Κούταλη - 13/04/2017

_Συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ.

Να δούμε το γκαράζ του από την κόντρα γέφυρα, την γέφυρα του, τον χώρο του σαλονιού, αλλά και το πλάνο του ντεκ επιβατών - σαλονιού - γέφυρας.

IMG_0091.jpg__IMG_0097.jpg__IMG_0098.jpg__IMG_0101.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Κούταλη - 13/04/2017_

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί (μπορεί κάποιος να το διαπιστώσει και από το παραπάνω πλάνο) ότι η πρόσβαση των επιβατών στο σαλόνι αλλά και του πληρώματος στην γέφυρα θα γίνεται μόνο μέσω των δύο πίσω (πρυμναίων) εισόδων του σαλονιού. Κατόπιν, μέσα από το σαλόνι, θα μπορεί κάποιος είτε να βγει στις πλαινές "περατζάδες" και πλαινές πόρτες της γέφυρας, είτε να μπει κατευθείαν μέσα στην γέφυρα από την εσωτερική πόρτα που την συνδέει με το σαλόνι. Τον ίδιο ακριβώς σχεδιασμό του ντεκ σαλονιού να θυμίσω ότι είχαμε δει και πριν δύο χρόνια στην κατασκευή του _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_, ο οποίος (σχεδιασμός) ανήκε στο ίδιο ναυπηγικό γραφείο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νάτο λοιπόν το μικρό φέρρυ, την κατασκευή του οποίου παρακολουθήσαμε βήμα προς βήμα φωτογραφικά από την πρώτη του λαμαρίνα, σε σημερινές φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Κούταλη στο Πέραμα. Βαμμένο στα τελικά του χρώματα, άσπρο και μπλε (που πολύ διαφέρουν βέβαια από τα αρχικά που είχαμε δει στην μακέτα του) να αναμένει την καθέλκυση του. Όπως βλέπουμε στην δεύτερη φωτό, τα φαλάγγια έχουν ήδη τοποθετηθεί κάτω από το πλοίο,

IMG_0151.jpg__IMG_0153.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Κούταλη - 06/05/2017_

ενώ σήμερα το πρωί στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή (ο οποίος έχει αναλάβει την καθέλκυση του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ όπως είχε γίνει και με το _ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ_) ετοιμαζόταν το βάζο που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στην καθέλκυση. Βλέπουμε τρία μικρά σέτια να είναι δεμένα επάνω του, τα οποία θα το κράταγαν στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας κατά την ρυμούλκηση του προς το ναυπηγείο Κούταλη. Ρυμούλκηση η οποία και πραγματοποιήθηκε λίγη ώρα αργότερα.

IMG_0094.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Φραντζή - 06/05/2017_

Καθέλκυση λοιπόν την επόμενη εβδομάδα (!!!), σε καθορισμένη ημέρα (μη ανακοινώσιμη δημόσια για ...ευνόητους λόγους), αλλά σε περίπτωση που κάποιος φίλος θα ήθελε να παρευρεθεί, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με ΠΜ.  Μείνετε συντονισμένοι.......

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί το μικρό αλλά όμορφο ¶γιος Νικόλαος έκανε το μπανάκι του. Λόγο του ότι έπεσε Πέμπτη ήταν λίγοι ....και καλοί όσοι παρακολούθησαν την καθέλκυση του. Φυσικά το Nautilia.gr όπως άλλωστε σε όλες τις καθελκύσεις ήταν *παρών*. Όπως είπε και ο φίλος Γιώργος την καθέλκυση είχε αναλάβει ο Γιώργος Φραντζής.
Εδώ θέλω να αναφέρω όλους τους ιθύνοντες που εργάστηκαν για αυτό το ωραίο αποτέλεσμα. 
Ναυπηγός του η εταιρεία _Shipinvestigation Co__._ (Θηραίος Δημήτριος, Δεληδημήτρης Αντώνιος, Μανιός Εμμανουήλ),
Κατασκευαστής του ο Δημήτρης Κούταλης,  Μηχανουργικές εργασίες Θοδωρής  Ανδριτσάκης, Ηλεκτρικές εργασίες- αερισμό- εξαερισμό και κλιματισμό εσωτερικών χώρων η εταιρεία ¶ντωση του Δημήτρη Σωτηρόπουλου,  Σωληνουργικές εργασίες Γ. Ποντίκης και ξυλουργικές εργασίες Κ. Στρατίνας.  Εύχομαι σε όλους καλά τελειώματα. 

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-04-11-05-2017.jpg ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-05-11-05-2017.jpg ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-06-11-05-2017.jpg
Φωτογραφίες από σήμερα το πρωί πριν την καθέλκυση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελεήμων ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό, και υποθέτω πως θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες από την καθέλκυση, μιας και (παρόλο που ...βάρεσα προσκλητήριο στα προηγούμενα ποστ !!!) δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθώ λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων. Να πούμε εδώ για την ιστορία, ότι η καθέλκυση του μικρού φέρρυ είχε προγραμματιστεί για χθες Τετάρτη, αλλά αναβλήθηκε κατά μία ημέρα για λόγους που δεν μας αφορούν.

Να προσθέσω μόνο μιά μικρή διόρθωση στα στοιχεία που παρέθεσες. Κατασκευαστές του πλοίου είναι οι κ.κ. Δημήτρης και Κώστας Κούταλης (πατήρ και υιός), και να ευχηθώ να είναι καλοτάξιδο και καλότυχο για την εταιρεία του και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο, πατήρ και υιός. Να αναφέρουμε ότι στην καθέλκυση βοήθησε το P/K Καραπιπέρης ΙΙ και η λάντζα Μακεδονία.
Και δύο φωτο ....μέσα στο νερό, θα ακολουθήσει και Video από την καθέλκυση.

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-10-11-05-2017.jpg ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-14-11-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το βίντεο καθέλκυσης από την εταιρεία _Shipinvestigation Co__._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό φέρρυ μετά την καθέλκυση του παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Κούταλη στο Πέραμα. Τρίτη με Τετάρτη θα πραγματοποιήσει δοκιμαστικό, ενώ πρόθεση των πλοιοκτητών του είναι μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας να έχει αναχωρήσει για την Αντίπαρο όπου θα ξεκινήσει άμεσα δρομολόγια.

IMG_0173__.jpg__IMG_0166__.jpg_IMG_0203__.jpg__IMG_0186__.jpg__IMG_0207__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/05/2017

Συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ

_Να δούμε και μερικές φωτό από το σαλόνι, την γέφυρα του, τον ανοιχτό χώρο στην κόντρα γέφυρα, και την ταμπέλα του ναυπηγών του στο σαλόνι του.   

IMG_0179__.jpg__IMG_0182__.jpg__IMG_0189__.jpg__IMG_0195__.jpg__IMG_0193__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/05/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και "πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει τρις"......... φαίνεται ότι το χάνουμε και αυτό το πανέμορφο μικρό φέρρυ πριν καν προλάβει να φύγει από το Πέραμα για την Αντίπαρο !!!

Ανεπιβεβαίωτες -πλην όμως από πολύ έγκυρη πηγή- πληροφορίες, αναφέρουν ότι έγχρωμοι (...προς το μαύρο !!!) αγοραστές ήδη το είδαν, συμφώνησαν, και "δώσανε χέρια" με τους Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες του. Είναι όμως άγνωστο ακόμα αν στην συμφωνία περιλαμβάνεται όρος να δουλέψει στην χώρα μας την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν και να αναχωρήσει για το εξωτερικό αργότερα, ή αν αυτό θα γίνει άμεσα.

Να πούμε ακόμα, ότι ανεξάρτητα από την πώληση του (αν όντως πράγματι επιβεβαιωθεί), οι πλοιοκτήτες του ούτως ή άλλως είχαν ήδη προχωρήσει στις απαραίτητες διεργασίες για το ξεκίνημα ναυπήγησης και δεύτερου μικρού φέρρυ για την γραμμή της Αντίπαρου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ φέρει αριθμό *IMO 9830666*, διακριτικό κλήσης *SVA7748* και *MMSI 240030700*.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε την Τετάρτη 31/05/2017 στις 06.30 π.μ για Αντίπαρο και έφτασε στις 16.15 μ.μ. Ανέπτυξε ταχύτητα έως 11,8 μίλια. Καλές δουλειές και καλή σεζόν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Την Κυριακή έγιναν τα εγκαίνια στο ¶γιος Νικόλαος, όπως βλέπουμε από φωτο που μου έστειλε ο πλοιοκτήτης ήταν σημαιοστολισμένο και ο χορός ........ καλά κρατεί. Εύχομαι καλές δουλειές. 

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-27-04-06-2017.jpg ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-28-04-06-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γίνονται διαπραγματεύσεις για την πώληση του πλοίου....κάπου στην Καραϊβική. Εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων λοιπόν. 
Και πριν ακόμη φύγει το πλοίο ξεκινά το ¶γιος Νικόλαος ΙΙ. Τα υπόλοιπα από τον μετρ των ανοικτού τύπου φίλο Γιώργο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα δούμε το μικρό φέρρυ (που βέβαια δεν είναι πλέον "υπό κατασκευή" όπως αναγράφεται στον τίτλο του θέματος) και εν πλω στις αρχές του Σεπτέμβρη _ανάμεσα Πάρου και Αντίπαρου_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γίνονται διαπραγματεύσεις για την πώληση του πλοίου....κάπου στην Καραϊβική. Εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων λοιπόν. 
> Και πριν ακόμη φύγει το πλοίο ξεκινά το Αγιος Νικόλαος ΙΙ.


Η πώληση του πλοίου στο εξωτερικό επιβεβαιώνεται και από το αίτημα στο νέο ΣΑΣ (15/12ου) για αποδρομολόγηση του από την γραμμή Πάρου - Αντίπαρου. Οι συζητήσεις πάντως για την πώληση του, είχαν ξεκινήσει όπως είχαμε γράψει λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω τον περασμένο Μάιο, λίγες ημέρες μόνο μετά την καθέλκυση του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος της σύντομης καριέρας του μικρού φέρρυ στην χώρα μας. Βρίσκεται ήδη στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου όπου κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα φορτωθεί σε μεγάλο πλοίο και θα αναχωρήσει για το εξωτερικό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γίνονται διαπραγματεύσεις για την πώληση του πλοίου κάπου στην Καραϊβική.


Σύμφωνα με χθεσινό update στο equasis.org, το πλοίο φέρει πλέον σημαία _Togo_ με λιμάνι νηολόγησης το Lome, ενώ παραμένει ως όνομα το _AGIOS NIKOLAOS_ αφού όπως ενημερωθήκαμε από τους (πρώην) πλοιοκτήτες του, η μετονομασία του θα γίνει μετά την άφιξη του στην _Καραιβική_.  




> Τέλος της σύντομης καριέρας του μικρού φέρρυ στην χώρα μας. Βρίσκεται ήδη στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου όπου κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα φορτωθεί σε μεγάλο πλοίο και θα αναχωρήσει για το εξωτερικό.


Το μακρινό ταξίδι του προς την Καραιβική δεν έχει όμως ακόμα ξεκινήσει, μιας και το μικρό φέρρυ εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου.

----------


## dionisos

Το SUPER SERVANT 4 πριν απο λιγο μπαινοντας στην VALETTA εχοντας φορτωμενο το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ καθ'οδον προς την ΚΑΡΑΙΒΙΚΗ.
20180111_131810.jpg20180111_132210.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε dionisos ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

Να πούμε ακόμα, ότι παρόλο που εδώ και μήνες είχαμε αναφερθεί στην πώληση του στην Καραιβική, οι πληροφορίες που είχαμε για μετονομασία του πλοίου μετά την άφιξη του εκεί,




> Σύμφωνα με χθεσινό update στο equasis.org, το πλοίο φέρει πλέον σημαία _Togo_ με λιμάνι νηολόγησης το Lome, ενώ παραμένει ως όνομα το _AGIOS NIKOLAOS_ αφού όπως ενημερωθήκαμε από τους (πρώην) πλοιοκτήτες του, η μετονομασία του θα γίνει μετά την άφιξη του στην _Καραιβική_.


δεν επαληθεύθηκαν, μιας και το μικρό φέρρυ μετονομάστηκε ήδη σε _AEGEAN SEAL_ και βάφτηκε στα νέα του χρώματα κατά την παραμονή του στο Λαύριο, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και _σε φωτό που ανέβηκε στο shipfriends.gr_.

Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην ίδια εταιρεία που πριν ενάμισι χρόνο είχε αγοράσει από την χώρα μας και το _KAYMON SEAL__ (πρώην ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ)_, θα δραστηριοποιηθεί στις Βρεττανικές Παρθένους Nήσους, και θα αλλάξει σημαία από Togo η οποία είναι προσωρινή σε British Virgin Islands [VG].

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο πηγαίνει Γένοβα ....προφανώς για να φορτώσει και κάτι άλλο. Αυτή την ώρα ΒΑ της Σαρδηνίας. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο πηγαίνει Γένοβα ....προφανώς για να φορτώσει και κάτι άλλο.


Ή και για να ξεφορτώσει. Δεν γνωρίζουμε αν το _SUPER SERVANT 4_ πήρε και τίποτα άλλο εκτός του _AEGEAN SEAL_ (ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ) από το Λαύριο, ή αργότερα από την Μάλτα όπου μπήκε και έδεσε στο λιμάνι της Βαλέττας (αν είχε πάει μόνο για πετρέλευση λογικά θα παρέμενε στην ράδα).

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Είναι σε ένα λιμάνι δυτικά από τη Γένοβα και ή φορτώνει ...ή ξεφορτώνει ...γιοτ.

----------


## dionisos

> Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Είναι σε ένα λιμάνι δυτικά από τη Γένοβα και ή φορτώνει ...ή ξεφορτώνει ...γιοτ.


Εκει που ειναι ειναι το Εμπορικο Λιμανι της Γενοβας

----------


## dionisos

Αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι της Γενοβας το SUPER SERVANT 4. Επομενος προορισμος PORT EVERGLADES. Καλο ταξειδι σε πλοιο και Πληρωμα

----------


## dionisos

Το SUPER SERVANT 4 που μεταφερει το AEGEAN SEAL σε καμμια ωρα περιπου φθανει στο PORT EVERGLADES.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό που με παραξενεύει, είναι ότι ενώ το SUPER SERVANT 4 στο ταξίδι του πέρασε πάνω από τις Βρεττανικές Παρθένους Nήσους αλλά και το νησί St.Thomas της Καραϊβικής, δεν σταμάτησε για να αφήσει το _AEGEAN SEAL (ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ)_, αλλά όπως έγραψε και ο φίλος dionisos κατέπλευσε στο Port Everglades στην Φλόριντα, λιμάνι που βρίσκεται αρκετά μακριά από τα μέρη που δουλεύει το _KAYMON SEAL (ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ)_ της ίδιας εταιρείας.




> Σωστά, το INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION άφησε το _KAYMON SEAL (ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ)_ στο νησί St.Thomas της Καραϊβικής (_εδώ φωτό_ από το προ τριών ημερών ...ξεφόρτωμα), ωστόσο το πλοίο "μας" δεν θα δουλεύει εκεί, αλλά λίγο ανατολικότερα, στις Βρεττανικές Παρθένους Nήσους. Ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει ταξίδια ανάμεσα στα νησιά Tortola και Virgin Gorda.

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται πρεπει να πηγε πρωτα στο PORT EVERGLADES για να εκφορτωσει και τωρα εχει τελειωσει απο εκει και βρισκεται στο Αγκυροβολιο ετοιμο να ξεκινησει για ST. THOMAS V.I. με αφιξη 11/2.

----------


## dionisos

Το SUPER SERVANT 4 αυτη την ωρα ξαναμπαινει παλι στο λιμανι FT. LAUDERDALE εχοντας φορτωμενο το AEGEAN SEAL. Παρακολουθηστε το Λιμανι μεσω PTZ WEBCAM

----------


## dionisos

Τελικα απ'οτι φαινεται το AEGEAN SEAL θα γυρισει μερικα λιμανια της Αμερικης μιας και το SUPER SERVANT 4 τωρα πλησιαζει το CHARLESTON προτου προσεγγισει στο ST.THOMAS V.I. για να το ξεφορτωσει. Καλη υπολοιπη κρουαζιερα.

----------


## dionisos

Το SUPER SERVANT 4 μετα απο το PT. EVERGLADES πηγε στο CHARLESTON και βρισκεται στην Δεξαμενη. Δεν γνωριζω αν ακομη εχει επανω του το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ μιας και ακομη δεν εχει δειξει πορεια προς VIRGIN ISLANDS συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θεωρώ λίγο δύσκολο το μικρό φέρρυ να είναι ακόμα φορτωμένο στο SUPER SERVANT 4. Πάει μήνας σχεδόν που φτάσανε στην Καραιβική και τα "πέριξ" της, και όσο κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι μπορεί να μην επείγετο η παράδωση του, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι το πηγαινοφέρνει εδώ κι εκεί. Πιθανόν κάπου να το άφησε και να μην το πήραμε χαμπάρι, ίσως και στο Port Everglades και από εκεί να πήγε το φέρρυ με άλλον τρόπο στα νησιά της Καραιβικής όπου θα δουλέψει.

Υποθέσεις κάνουμε βέβαια.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και δύσκολα πιά θα μάθουμε νέα του (στην χώρα μας τουλάχιστον δεν έφερε συσκευή AIS) ή θα το δούμε σε κάποια φωτό από την Καραιβική (εδώ και ενάμισι χρόνο δεν έχουμε δει ούτε μία του _KAYMON SEAL - ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_), ας δούμε τουλάχιστον το _AEGEAN SEAL - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ στο λιμάνι της Μάλτας, όταν ήταν φορτωμένο στο SUPER SERVANT 4, σε πολύ _ενδιαφέρουσες και κοντινές λήψεις_.

----------


## dionisos

Το SUPER SERVANT 4 τελειωσε με τον Δεξαμενισμο του στο CHARLESTON και συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ προκειται να αποπλευσει για το ST.THOMAS V.I. Αυτη την ωρα βρισκεται στο Αγκυροβολιο του CHARLESTON ετοιμο να φυγει με αφιξη στις 10/3. Τελικα ουδεις γνωριζει αν το AEGEAN SEAL ειναι ακομη φορτωμενο πανω του που νομιζω οτι ειναι και το ποιο πιθανον.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως έγραψα πιό πάνω, "υποθέσεις κάνουμε", και όπως είπες κι εσύ φίλε μου dionisos "Τελικα ουδεις γνωριζει...". Διαφωνούμε μόνο στις υποθέσεις μας ως προς το αν το φέρρυ είναι ακόμα φορτωμένο πάνω στο SUPER SERVANT 4.

Για να έχουμε λοιπόν μία σαφέστερη εικόνα της μέχρι τώρα πορείας του SUPER SERVANT 4, ας .....αναστρέψουμε κατά φαντασίαν το ταξίδι του !!! Είναι λοιπόν σαν να λέμε, ότι το πλοίο αναχώρησε από την Καραιβική φορτωμένο με ένα φέρρυ που έπρεπε να παραδώσει στην Σικελία, μπήκε στην Μεσόγειο, πέρασε πριν ένα μήνα ανοιχτά της Σικελίας χωρίς να αφήσει το φέρρυ, συνέχισε το ταξίδι του και κατέπλευσε στην Ρόδο, από εκεί έφυγε και πήγε για .....δεξαμενισμό (!!!) στην Θεσσαλονίκη (φορτωμένο συνεχώς με το φέρρυ) και τώρα θα αναχωρήσει από εκεί για να πάει να το παραδώσει στην Σικελία !!!!!

Δεν ξέρω, και χέρι στην φωτιά εννοείται πως δεν βάζω, αλλά μου φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό έως και απίστευτο ένα τέτοιο ......delivery !!!!!

Σημ. Οι αποστάσεις μεταξύ Σικελίας, Ρόδου και Θεσσαλονίκης, είναι σχεδόν ολόιδιες με αυτές μεταξύ St. Thomas, Pt. Everglades και Charleston.

----------


## dionisos

Φιλε ΕV σωστα κανεις τετοιες σκεψεις αλλα παραμενει το γεγονος οτι το Πλοιο εφυγε απο την ΓΕΝΟΒΑ κατ'ευθειαν για PT. EVERGLADES. Δεν επιασε σε κανενα λιμανι για ανεφοδιασμο και η πορεια του τουλαχιστον ηταν γυρω στα 200 μιλλια βορεια απο τα VIRGIN ISLANDS. Εγω πιστευω οτι ακομα η Παντοφλα ειναι φορτωμενη πανω του χωρις να μπορω να το αποδειξω.Προς τι ο λογος να πηγαινει τωρα προς το ST.THOMAS. Μηπως επειδη εχω ιδιαν πειρα απο το Αμερικανικο COAST GUARD του βρηκαν καμμια παρατηρηση και το υποχρεωσαν να κανει δεξαμενισμο. Μηπως κανει κυκλικα ταξειδια σαν τα πλοια CONTAINER με σταθερα Λιμανια προσεγγισης. Βεβαια μπορεις να μου πεις οτι παω πολυ μακρια αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα. Ας περιμενουμε λιγο ακομα μιας και εγω τουλαχιστον το παρακολουθω ανελλιπως γιατι οπως αναφερεις μου εχει κινησει την περιεργεια του τι ακριβως συμβαινει. Επισης καποιος απο την Καραιβικη μπορει να βρεθει να λυσει το Μυστηριο.
 Τελικα μολις προ ολιγου εξηλθε απο το CHARLESTON με προορισμο το ST.THOMAS και αφιξη στις 10/3. Καλο ταξειδι και καλη αφιξη.

----------


## dionisos

Συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ τελικα το SUPER SERVANT 4 εφθασε στο ST. THOMAS χθες το απογευμα και αφου Ξεφορτωσε μαλλον το AEGEAN SEAL αναχωρησε με προορισμο την Μαρτινικα.

----------


## dionisos

Τελικα αφου εφυγε απο το CHARLESTON πηγε στο ST. THOMAS και εβγαλε το AEGEAN SEAL ξαναγυρισε στο PT. EVERGLADES και πριν λιγο ξεκινησε παλι ερχομενο προς GENOA με αφιξη στις 7/4. Καλο ταξειδι σε Πλοιο και Πληρωμα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η παντοφλίτσα μετά από την αναχώρηση της από την χώρα μας, αφού πρώτα πρόλαβε να απαθανατιστεί σε κάποιες όμορφες πόζες στο maltashipphotos.com τον _περασμένο Ιανουάριο_, εξαφανίστηκε πλήρως από τα ραντάρ μας. Άφαντη στο marinetraffic (λογικά δεν διαθέτει συσκευή AIS), ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ακόμα στις βάσεις δεδομένων (equasis), καμμία απολύτως φωτογραφία στο διαδίκτυο από την Καραιβική και τις Βρεττανικές Παρθένους Nήσους όπου δραστηριοποιείται μαζί με την -επίσης πρώην δικιά μας- _KAYMON SEAL_.

Σήμερα μόλις μπόρεσα και βρήκα ένα όμορφο βιντεάκι, όπου την βλέπουμε το περασμένο καλοκαίρι (Ιούνιο) σε αρίστη κατάσταση και σε ρόλο .....θαλαμηγού, αφού φιλοξενούσε κάποιο _"event of Rotary Club"_ !!!

----------

